# Anyone keep goats together with rabbits?



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

We want to keep rabbits for meat. Anyone keep the two together? What are the considerations? I was thinking that if the rabbits had a smaller house withing the big pen that the goats couldn't access, but could climb on and we feed the bunnies in there, then they could all share the same pen. 

Thoughts? Does anyone here have multiple species of animal that they keep together? We are also getting chickens, but what I've read says not to house them together with the goats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

whitejerabias said:


> We want to keep rabbits for meat. Anyone keep the two together? What are the considerations? I was thinking that if the rabbits had a smaller house withing the big pen that the goats couldn't access, but could climb on and we feed the bunnies in there, then they could all share the same pen.
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone here have multiple species of animal that they keep together? We are also getting chickens, but what I've read says not to house them together with the goats.


We have turkeys with our goats. The turk food just gets picked up during the day. We do put them in separate stalls at night though. But they cohabitate fine together. Hen raised poults do fine cause the hens wont let a goat hurt her poults.

I think rabbit and goat together might be hard. Rabbits are noctournal. Small kits runnin round might get stepped on and even the big ones as well. Rabbits also do underground nests. I can see goats walkin on a nest spot and compressin it so that mama would have a really hard time gettin to kits to feed. Or a really protective mama tryin fight a goat cause it is too close to her nest. Rabbit pellet is mostly alfalfa so it would not harm the goats but it would be hard to keep food in a feeder for rabbits to eat. Our rabbits do most of their eatin at night but we do see them eatin durin the day as well esp young weanling kits. Kits are very small and it would be hard to keep them in a fence for goats and all rabbits dig. A lot. I would not try to colony raise rabbits and goats but they would probably be fine together if the rabbits were caged.

Another option for you to do rabbits might be a rabbit tractor. The buns would be safe but you can move them so they get fresh green things. If that is why you wanted do them together in the first place. You would need several tractors though.... mamas with kits, bucks, weanling girls and boys separate and does unbred or waitin to kindle.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a Kiko buck years ago, he needed a friend so I got him 3 rabbits, they got along fine, but the rabbits dug out of his pen SO much, that idea failed, the dogs loved it, tiny little Min Pin (6lbs) chasing and attacking a large rabbit (10lbs) it was funny to watch, but not funny for the bunny, I wont ever do that again, you would have to have a floor for the pen that they couldnt dig through, and separate bred does (rabbits) in there own pen to have/ween there kits in peace


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Rabbit tractor sounds interesting! Photos, someone?

My only experience is when my Stable Girls, me unknowing, thought it nice for their rabbit to have company and put its cage in with my goats. In the morning, I found a treaded on and crushed rabbit cage, the rabbit running around, biting the goats in their legs, the goats butting him wildly, it was a mess!

For sure, this will not happen if grown-ups have made a steady cage for the rabbits!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We made a round bunny community in our goats pen area. All Bunny does lived together and the bunny buck had his own pen with in that round pen and was let loose for breeding only. Kits would run in and out of his pen..he was such a good daddy. I liked having them in a community and not in small individual cages


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a Rabbit tractor is like a chicken tractor, just a cage that can be moved regularly and easily to new pasture


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

happybleats said:


> We made a round bunny community in our goats pen area. All Bunny does lived together and the bunny buck had his own pen with in that round pen and was let loose for breeding only. Kits would run in and out of his pen..he was such a good daddy. I liked having them in a community and not in small individual cages
> View attachment 155945


We do colony rabbits too! That whole in a dumb cage thing is a no go for us. Even though the colony make for more work it os worth it to let them be rabbits.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, let them be rabbits! Much more joy having them in that way!

But, I am not through with the construction, and hope for more pictures, especially on "rabbit and chicken tractors", that are possible to move. I believe this is important, to "separate the animals from the dung", as someone has written.

To move a rabbit tractor the size of happybleats's, I believe one must be very careful when making it, trying to think of "everything"!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

That is the most beautiful rabbit community I have ever seen! Could I, by chance, message you happybleats to ask a few questions?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is out movable tractor. Used for near bout anything that needs separate space... broody hen, randy tom turk with only one hen to harass, hospital, piglets that are not tame enough to let loose in their pen, our first batch of meat bords... you name it. If i had a floor it could be used for rabbits.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chelsey said:


> That is the most beautiful rabbit community I have ever seen! Could I, by chance, message you happybleats to ask a few questions?


Eee! I want to read the answers, too!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Eee! I want to read the answers, too!!!


Hahaha! Is that allowed? Could I ask off subject questions? I can be quick!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chelsey said:


> Hahaha! Is that allowed? Could I ask off subject questions? I can be quick!


Do not ask me! I have just learnt again, that I do not yet know the rules of this forum!

But, thinking and pondering about a possible home for possible coming rabbits, I do appreciate if you will share pictures and experiences!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chelsey said:


> Hahaha! Is that allowed? Could I ask off subject questions? I can be quick!


Lol yes you can ask away! There are sections for things other than goats on here too. .


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I've been running a duck tractor along side what ever pasture the goats are in. I built it sturdy enough to survive goats climbing on it... they met my exspectations.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trollmor said:


> To move a rabbit tractor the size of happybleats's, I believe one must be very careful when making it, trying to think of "everything"!


Mine is stationary. We don't move it. We did deep litter ..cleaned it our 2 times a year..spring and fall. We replaced the totes when we cleaned the pen..as the bunnies do chew on them and make the hole bigger and the lids rim..which mean they wont stay on the tote.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chelsey said:


> hat is the most beautiful rabbit community I have ever seen! Could I, by chance, message you happybleats to ask a few questions?


Sure


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Mine is stationary. We don't move it. We did deep litter ..cleaned it our 2 times a year..spring and fall. We replaced the totes when we cleaned the pen..as the bunnies do chew on them and make the hole bigger and the lids rim..which mean they wont stay on the tote.


May I please join that conversation? (How do I do in case you allow me?)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chelsey said:


> That is the most beautiful rabbit community I have ever seen! Could I, by chance, message you happybleats to ask a few questions?





Trollmor said:


> May I please join that conversation? (How do I do in case you allow me?)


I think it might be a good idea to start a discussion thread. Chelsey if you start one..be sure to tag Trollmor and me : )


----------

